# What's your favorite tester?



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

What's your favorite tester?

I'm in the market to get a good " UL-listed wiggins-style" tester (per my apprentice tool list  !) and would be most thankful for your input!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> What's your favorite tester?
> 
> I'm in the market to get a good " UL-listed wiggins-style" tester (per my apprentice tool list  !) and would be most thankful for your input!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Fluke T5-600....:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

knopp k60


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I currently have Fluke T+PRO and really like it . I use to have a T5 but one day I figured out it was not giving me correct readings when I was reading current. Other then that I loved the T5


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

fav?

well, i've so many, but the one's i use daily and are in my jump kit are usually simpler ones _I CAN"T SEEM TO BREAK!_


~CS~


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

My favorite wiggy tester is the knopp also. 

Not made in china.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Fluke T5-600....:thumbup:


Can you read? Just let your dog post.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can you read? Just let your dog post.


Yes.

Is there a problem?:blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes.
> 
> Is there a problem?:blink:


He wants a wiggy type


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He wants a wiggy type


Here is the question that i answered.




> What's your favorite tester?



As for a "Wiggins-style" tester......I have not used one since the mid 1990's.....................Sorry.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is the question that i answered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP is asking about a Wiggie or solenoid type of tester not an electronic type. Knopp, Ideal, GB, etc.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wptski said:


> The OP is asking about a Wiggie or solenoid type of tester not an electronic type. Knopp, Ideal, GB, etc.


Great thanks for the info.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

mikeg_05 said:


> knopp k60


it is ridiculous that they have not come out with a version with a continuity tester.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> it is ridiculous that they have not come out with a version with a continuity tester.


The Ideal Vol-Con is an option


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

wptski said:


> The Ideal Vol-Con is an option


that is what i use. i would love a union made in the usa tester... but a tester without continuity is ********.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

So... is a Wiggins tester just a tester that does voltage?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I personally wouldn't bother with a solenoid tester.

There are a number of electronic testers on the market that have the same low impedance feature of a solenoid tester, but do a lot more as well.

Look at Greenlee and Fluke for starters.

-John


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pompadour said:


> it is ridiculous that they have not come out with a version with a continuity tester.


Very true, but I have other tester's also


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

FireInTheWire said:


> So... is a Wiggins tester just a tester that does voltage?


A Wiggins or Wiggy solenoid voltage tester. Which was a a popular voltage tester that worked by moving a plunger up and down a dial. 

Basically they just want a small durable voltage tester with attached leads. UL listing is important. But I would also get something CAT III 600v rated. Low impedance is nice too but its something you can live without.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ilikepez said:


> Low impedance is nice too but its something you can live without.


 
I seriously doubt the person who made the tool list would agree with this statement.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a volcon too. It's okay but there are things i don't like about it so i hardly ever use it. It would be nice to have a continuity feature on the Knopp but no big deal that it doesn't. Every other meter has continuity.

Anyone use a Duspol? 

I've wanted to try one but don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Just don't get the Vol Con Elite. Had a ton of problems with BS readings on that.

-John


----------



## iamsparky (Dec 19, 2010)

Using T+PRO & keep T5-1000 Volt handy all the time. Planning to invest in Tasco Circuit Mapper cmt42s.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your input! I've narrowed it down to a few... but I'm going to ask the instructor next time I see him in a few weeks on what he'd reccommend. I'll mention the ones you've reccommended here and see what happens...

... I promise to let y'all know what I end up getting


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using this one for quite awhile. No complaints. 









http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ter TESTERS-CONTINTEST-CONTTEST/Product/ET200


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Got the Knopp  Went to Platt finally (I live rurally so it took forever to get in there) and showed them my tool list. The guy said "all the apprentice people get the Knopp". So there we have it!

Thanks everyone again for the input!


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Demac said:


> I've been using this one for quite awhile. No complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My local supply house is now selling Klein test gear...I bought one of these 
testers to try them out.....The only issue i have with them is if you do a live test between active (hot) and earth it will trip an rcd (gfci) as it must draw around 30mA or more....
Frank


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*knopp*

just got the knopp k-60 in the mail. I feel like i've made the big time now


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I feel like i've become a big time troll now


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Wish they had a smartphone that you can plug test leads into and work as a multimeter...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Elec-Tech said:


> Wish they had a smartphone that you can plug test leads into and work as a multimeter...


haha a cat iv smartphone


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha a cat iv smartphone


That would be the s***!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FireInTheWire said:


> That would be the s***!!


Id buy one, but it would have to be designed by fluke. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Just don't get the Vol Con Elite. Had a ton of problems with BS readings on that.
> 
> -John


X2. It's susceptible to phantom voltage.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys. New to the site I have a Etcon VT154 wiggy that I dig. Its the only other one I know besides Knopp that is US made.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*2*



fanelle said:


> Hey guys. New to the site I have a Etcon VT154 wiggy that I dig. Its the only other one I know besides Knopp that is US made.


I didn't like that one for 2 reasons. It uses A76 batteries and is a bit bulkier than the knopp. It does have a resistance function but that didn't overcome the 2 other selling points of the knopp for me.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont think that it is "better" than the knopp but for me it feels good in my hand and I like the continuity feature. Knopps are great too. I also have a Fluke T+pro alonmg with several other meters. The T+ is great because of all the bells and whistles on it, including my faviorate feature, the modular ends. However I was trained by an oldschool guy who swore by a knopp and a simpson with an ampclamp attachment. I think its in my head but the T+ doesn`t seem to read the circuit all the time. I have had it "ghost" out on me and I have read motor coils with it and had it start machines. So I find myself reaching for a wiggy more and more.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Fluke T5's max resistance range is 1000 ohms I think (don't have mine hand to look at).

I mention this because I was checking some resistors with it and got an OL reading.....thought the resistors were bad until I read the directions on the Fluke (duh). It is marked on the face of the tester somewhere.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

fanelle said:


> ...And had it start machines....


 I assume you mean because it caused relays to pull in? (Because I've had the same problem.) If anything that problem will be worse with a Knopp. 

That's why I like the Milwaukee tester where you can switch out of low impedance for control circuit testing.

-John


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> My local supply house is now selling Klein test gear...I bought one of these
> testers to try them out.....The only issue i have with them is if you do a live test between active (hot) and earth it will trip an rcd (gfci) as it must draw around 30mA or more....
> Frank


That it trips a rcd is really a good feature IMO. :jester:


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah I had a coil on a motor contactor pull in on me when I was checking its voltage.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

gota love those osha news letters


----------

